# April Clomid 2ww'ers Pt 3



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New Home Girls........Good Luck!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Well the hpt was -ve for me today and I feel gutted at the moment.  Suppose I had gotten my hopes up more this time. No sign of af yet.

I will pick myself up and dust myself down as always.

Sorry for keeping you on tenterhooks - didn't mean too.

Love Laine x


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Laine

I'm so sorry hun  I was sure it was your turn this month..................take care and good luck for next cycle....   

Love 

Sharron

~x~


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Oh Laine

I am so sorry, you must feel like you have fallen a 1000 ft  Just to say thinking of you and (((big hugs)))

All my love
Amanda xxx


----------



## Allana (Dec 18, 2003)

Hiya Laine

So sorry to hear it was -ve. Sending you lots of  and a big ^group^ 
Keep your chin up. 

Love Allana


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Laine,

I am so so sorry hun .. I really thought that when you had waited until CD30 this was going to be the one for you ... so I can only begin to imagine how devasted you must be feeling.

Sending you zillions of dusting down hugs ... if there is any fairness in the world at all I strongly believe that one day you will get there .. somehow your dream will come true.

Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Laine ~ i was really sure this was the time for you and i'm so sorry about your -ive,

Be good to yourself, sweetie.

Much love and hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi lain im sorry to hear your news sending you a hug xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Awww Laine,

I am sitting here in tears for you. I was soooo sure this was to be your month. I'll most definately have another big cuddle for you when I see you on 1st too. Hey ho as they say    

All my love

Emma xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Laine, I'm really sorry that the hpt was negative (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))) to you and your dh. Just please take care of yourself and take one day at a time.

love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Laine

Gutted for you, I had thought this could be it for you. I do hope you feel a little better soon sweetie.

Big hugs coming your way 

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh Laine

I echo the rest of the girls I am really sorry. 

^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^

Have a cuddle from all of us

Alison


----------



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Laine

As everyone else has said, I am absolutely gutted for you. ^group^
Lots of love
KK x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

LAINE,

so sorry hun , i'v no words of comfort for you but if it helps i do know how you must be feeling .

try and keep your chin up .
thinking of you
ANG XX


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Laine

I am so sorry, i too had really hoped it had worked for you.

You know where we are if you want us. ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Laine,

Just to say I am thinking of you and am sorry you got a -ive, as the others I was also sure this would be your time. Anyway, good luck for your next cycle.

Love Helen.
xxxxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

OMG Laine, I can't believe it. I was so SURE it was your time. So sorry and sending you bug hugs and kisses    

Good luck for next cycle.... onwards and upwards

Love
Helenxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello everyone

If you know your testing dates for May then please let me know so I can start putting a list together. 

Thanks

Love
Helenxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Helen

10th May for my last Clomid test 

Love

Sharron 

~x~


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

APRIL CLOMID 2wwers!!  

SWEETS  

SHEZZA 

HELEN 

SHARRON 

LEM 

ANG 

ALISON 

Sue (Neona) 

PUCA 10/4 ?

GILLIAN35 10/4 ?

CAZ 12/4 ?

HELEN 66 

Lora 14/4 ?

Sue (Sioux) 16/4 

Idgi 

PIRIAM 

LAINE 

Olive (SUE) 27/4

klh1977 28/4

Lara Jane TBA

TerriP TBA

 GOODLUCK EVERYONE AND BABY DUST TO YOU ALL!!  

Let me know all your tests dates for May!


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Sharron

Yes I am due to test on the 5th May but will wait until the 8th. It's my last cycle on Clomid too. Let's keep our fingers crossed for this month.

Good Luck

Helenxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Helen

As it's your last cycle on Clomid, hope you hit the jackpot!! and that the little swimmers do their job!!

kk x


----------



## puca (Feb 10, 2004)

Laine, so sorry to hear its a -ve this month. This is all so harsh and I know what it's like to miss af, and just hope to god it means +ive result.
^group^ to you. Really thinking of you I know how utterly frustrating this whole thing can be. Hope it all works out next time.

So sorry no definative answer yet. I've done THREE first response test and got VERY VERY faint lines. Then i've done two Clear Blue and got even fainter lines. (If I squint & hold them at a certain angle they are DEFINATELY there- I swear!) According to BBTs haven't ovulated at all this month, so this may be an immaculate conception!! Feel sick, but thats no indication, as I've had this kind of 'phantpm' symptom before. Until I get a definate blue line i am not convinced. Sorry, I guess I shall have to wait another week. Just worried at the mo - that i may be pg but hCG not rising, suggesting ectopic or m/c soon.
I shall keep you posted no news is good news at the moment....

Pucaxxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Laine,

so very sorry to hear your news,
,

take care of youself,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Helen

Will be testing 7th May

Ta 

Alison


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Puca


Keeping fingers crossed for you, hopefully HCG will rise.

Take care

Alison


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Laine

so sorry to hear about you neg 
sending a big ^group^ your way

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## TerriP (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll be seeing some of you next month  is here. Why are the Clomid side effects so similar to what you would expect pg symtoms to be?


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi KatieK - Thanks so much for your good wishes!

I will make a new May 2ww thread when I have a few more dates

Puca - hang in there it's sounding very good for you!!

Helenxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi ladies

just sending massive  to all on 2ww

fingers crossed
take care
olive aka suzie


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi all,

Still no af  Will start provera on Sat. Have posted on clomid board what happens next  

Laine- I really do sympathize, sending tons of your way.

to all on 2ww, hoping that this is your mth.

Huge  to Idgi and dp 

Take care,

Piriam


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Well girlies

Starting another 2WW today, so fingers crossed for everybody this month.


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Alison
I am on the 2ww too. Your test date is just after mine. Good Luck! I am very nervous as this is my last go on Clomid

xx


----------



## Lara Jane (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Girls!
I am on cd29 and i am usually precisely on time for af cd28. I have no symptoms at all. My progesterone level was the lowest it has ever been on cd21 
I don't quite know what is going on in my body. I am on my 2nd cycle of clomid 50mgs. Do you think I should do a pregnancy test or leave it for a few days?
I am pretty sure because my prog level was low that I cannot be pregnant, but I just don't know??
My dr has agreed to increase my dose of clomid to 100mgs for my next cycle, which I am happy about.

Laine- I was so sorry to hear your news. Sending you a big 

 To idgi and dp!! Briliant news!!

Puca- ^thumbsup^ It sounds like a +ve to me!!

Take care all and sending all 2ww much
   
Love Lara


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi 

lara jane in answer to your question my gp said to me that anything over 30 on day 21 means i ovulated, hope this helps!

sending loads of positive vibes to everyone
well my 2ww will finish on tuesday, day 28 but last month my first clomid month i had af on day 22 so have gone longer this month , but not holding out much hope .
take care
olive aka suzie


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA

HELEN MY AF IS DUE APPROX 3RD/5TH MAY.

i'll put my test date down as 6th may.

THE VERY BEST OF LUCK TO YOU 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE WHO IS DUE TO TEST SOON 

ANG XX


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Has anyone got any ideas of what we can call our May 2ww list. The IVF ladies always call theris something good. How about the Darling Buds of May or something?
Any ideas would be appreciated and then I can make a new list as there are lots of us now in the 2ww for May.
Helenxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Helen - the IVF girls have already nicked the Darling Buddies of May ( ) - how about May Flowers or something similar?


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Oops - I have just seen they are calling themselves Mayflowers too - greedy or what?! 

May the force be with you?
May our dreams come true?

I am sure someone will think of some better ideas!

Good luck!

Carole

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Oooh thanks Carole! You have fab ideas! May the force be with you sounds good and so does May all our dreams come true... what does everyone else think? hee hee! xxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

hiya helen,

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.....sounds good to me.

SWEETS things are sounding real good for you 

loads of  been sent your way.

ANG XX


----------



## puca (Feb 10, 2004)

How about "May-hem Girls"!

My suggestion may have something to do with my mood at the moment. One -ve Clear Blue, 0ne +ive First response - Whats a girl to do? It is definately May Mayhem at our house!!
Puca
xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Helen - Please put me down to test May 20!

Oh and I like the May Your dreams Come True one!! 

Good luck for May everyone! Let's be positive! 

Laine x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Puca looks good to me keep the fingers crossed.
I am with Laine on this I like,

May you dreams come true

Alison


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Just popped over to wish you all loads of luck on the 2ww sending  your way.

I must admit I too like 'MAY all your dreams come true'.

Take care

Emma x x


----------



## Liz_Wales (Apr 19, 2004)

Helen - please put me down as 18th May. (1st cyle of clomid but I can only hope)

"May all your dreams come true" sounds brill.


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey everyone

I like "may all our dreams come true" as well........... 

May is my favourite month......so hopefully it will be a good month for us all...   

Laine ~ thanks for thinking of me ~ I'm reading everyone's posts on this thread and the clomid thread as well ~ but I'm not coping very well this cycle
(day 20 at the mo) ..... so haven't been posting much ~ haven't felt able to give all you lovely people the support you deserve.... 

I feel stuck in limbo at the mo, I should have heard form my new clinic by now and have heard nothng..... this means if this cycle isn't successful, I won't have anything to help ov along........ 

Anyhow ~ I don't want to bring evreyone else down along with me.........

Love, luck & babydust to all of us....  

Love

Sharron

~x~


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi everyone 

i did a test this afternoon and i got a positive but im gonna do another one in the morning im in shock i really did not exspect to see two lines 

hope evryone has had a good weekend xxxxxx


----------



## Liz_Wales (Apr 19, 2004)

Brilliant news Gillian! WELL DONE! Good Luck for ANOTHER positive tomorrow morning. Please let us know!

Lizzy


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

hi sweets i no how you are feeling for the last 4 weeks i have been thinking im coming on and had all the sytoms i thought about nothing else convinced myself that i was not going to get a positive result but today i did. im in shock as the last 4 weeks have been so hard and i have felt really poorly..

any way sweets what im trying to say is i did feel very negative this time so i think if its going to happen it will .right up until af arrives you could be pregnant so good luck sweets and i hope you cheer up mate.xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Gill,

Congratulations to you and your dh! 

What wonderful news xoxo

So thrilled for you both. 

Love 

Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sweets,

I am sorry to hear that you have been feeling really depressed today.

Even though we try to stay positive, sometimes the little niggling "what if's" work there way in. The thing to do is kick them out. 

Lots of hugs to you (((((((((((Sweets)))))))))))))

Laine x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Congratulations Gillian!

Love from Carole

xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Many congratulations Gillian! Lovely to see some good results coming from clomid, long may that continue!

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Awwwwwww Gill, I am absolutely bloody thrilled for you hunni, I knew it was only a matter of time. I'm sitting with tears in my eyes, tears of joy.

Congratulations[/color][/size]   

All my love

Emma


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS GILL

WELL DONE HOPE YOU GET ANOTHER POSITIVE
THIS MORNING 

Alison


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

goodmorning all

did the other test and it also had two lines...
thanks everyone for your support 
love to all of you and good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Well done Gill 


How far on do you think you are?


Alison


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

i dont no .my last period was feb 26 and nearly three weeks ago i done a clear blue test and it was negagtive so i dont no. im phoning my doctors today.. xxxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Well good luck and keep us informed


Alison


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO CONGRATS GILL!!!!

Soooo pleased for you my friend I knew you were PG!!!
Keep us updated on all your news etc! Let us know your due date!

Lots of Love

Helenxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

APRIL CLOMID 2wwers!!  

SWEETS  

SHEZZA  

HELEN 

SHARRON 

LEM 

ANG 

ALISON 

Sue (Neona) 

PUCA 10/4 ?

GILLIAN35 

CAZ 12/4 ?

HELEN 66 

Lora ?

Sue (Sioux) ? 

Idgi  

PIRIAM 

LAINE 

Olive (SUE) 27/4

klh1977 28/4

Lara Jane TBA

TerriP TBA

GOODLUCK EVERYONE AND BABY DUST TO YOU ALL!! 

Let me know all your tests dates for May!


----------



## Lara Jane (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello everyone 

Gill- CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR HUSBAND!!
How very exciting! You must be thrilled! Enjoy! 
 

Sweets- Cheer up! I know sometimes it gets really tough and hard to keep positive all the time but keep on remembering all the +ve results from clomid that we see on this site! It is really encouraging! Take care
^cuddleup^

As for me, I am on cd32. 4 days late!! I really haven't got any symptoms, except occasionally aches in my tummy. I have done a pregnancy test cd29 and cd30, both are negative!!  I am usually bang on time for af cd28. I am just hoping and praying for a +ve! But I keep on having this thought in the back of my head that I can't be, in a way it is a way of protecting/preparing myself if af arrives!! 
Wishing all you 2wws much babydust! Lara x


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Morning girls,

Gill ~ so thrilled you got another + this morning, now dodn't go mad and keep testing, you are pregnant my girl, so enjoy. And especially for you, as the last one went wrong

Congratulations       

Sweets ~ I hope you are feeling a bit better today, I know its hard, but jut remember you have a much better chance of things working this month so try and keep those  going.

Lara ~ Did you do any opk's this month to determine when you ov'd. I'm praying that yo just ov'd a little late and therefore you cannot detect hcg yet  and  coming your way.

Suzie ~ Are you going to test tomorrow? If so good luck sweetie also sending  and  yur way.

Anyone due to test? Sending you all my love and babydust.

Love

Emma x x


----------



## Lara Jane (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Emma,
I only did opk's on cd14 + cd15 and I automatically thought that i had ovulated early as I didn't get a +ve result.
My cd21 result was also low. So I think I did ovulate late in my cycle!  
I would be soooo shocked if I was pregnant!!! 
Take care, Lara x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Ooooh Lara Jane it sounds good for you! Good Luck! When will you do another hpt?

Everyone, I have now put a new thread on the for MAY be baby Clomid 2wwers... let me know your test dates if I haven't put you on there yet... thanks!

Helen xx


----------



## Idgi (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi to all you lovely people!

I would just like to say a huge THANK YOU  to everyone for all your support and positive vibes. I did four hpt's before I let myself believe I was pg.
Went to Doc last week and am due for a scan this Friday (wk 6) just to make sure everything is where it should be as it was ectopic last time! After that I should hopefully begin to enjoy this experience and stop running to the loo every five minutes to check all is OK!

Congratulations to Gillian and Shezza too!!!

Lara Jane - keep us posted as it sounds like you might be +ive after all...

To everyone else, good luck and babydust!

Idgi


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi 

just wanted to say congrats to idgi and gillian !!!

well test day is tomorrow , af not here yet but i always air on the side of caution 

take care 
sending  to all
suzie aka olive


----------



## gillian35 (Nov 1, 2003)

good luck olive for tommorrow. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Good luck for testing Sue (Olive)!!!!


----------



## Lara Jane (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello!

Idgi- Lovely to hear from you! You must feel on top of the world!! I hope the scan goes well 

Olive-Good Luck with the test tomorrow. I will be thinking of you. Wishing you lots of this 

Helen-I don't know when I should next test. I will probably leave it for a few days, if I can!!  But I am aware of a dull ache in my stomach every now and then, it doesn't feel the same as af. Ummm.... I just have to be patient. 

Take care and lots of babydust to you all! 
Lara x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Suzie,

Lots and lots of luck for your test tomorrow.

Laine x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

SUZIE 

loads of luck and  to you.

 GILLIAN ......fab news, bet you like this right now ......wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy .

IDGI ....GOOD LUCK with your scan on friday, i'm looking forward to hearing all about it.
its only natural to feel a little nervous , knicker checking ect, but hopefully after your scan you will be able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy.

LARA JANE best of luck for when you next test again.. 

ANG XX


----------



## Allana (Dec 18, 2003)

Well congratulations Gillian I am so pleased for you! ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^

Well I just wanted to say good luck to all those testing in the next few days, hope we get a few +ve's. (Me included )

Good Luck again. 


Love 

Allana


----------



## klh1977 (Apr 16, 2004)

Well AF turned up on Sunday. Bummer. 

Congrats to those newly pg though!!!!!


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

for you Suzie,

Good Luck with your test hunni. Praying for a BFP  fo you, so sending tons of  your way.

All my love

Emma x x


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Sweets,

Keep your chin up hun, You never know. I had absolutely no signs at all when I conceived my ds.

Take care 

Emma x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

klh - So sorry that af  arrived. 

Sweets - Be strong and stay positive hunny.

Suzie - Thinking of you.

Allana - Good luck when you test again.

Laine x


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Huge congrats Gill to you and DH, you must be on 


Loads of       
to everyone.

Take care,

Piriam


----------



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Gill

What did i tell you - you've gone and done a "Katie K"!!! I am so, so thrilled for you. Sorry - not been in over the last couple of days properly - only posted on 2nd Tri re my scan which was yesterday!! So, am really sorry i missed your news!!

Good luck to everyone else now and in May. Off on hols tomorrow for a week. 

Take care
kk x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies

well i thought af had arrived today but was a bit of spotting and seems to have stopped for now!!
Who knows whats going on inside!!! but will keep you updated!

thanks for all the good luck wishes
sending  to all

suzie aka olive


----------



## puca (Feb 10, 2004)

Gillian & Idgi fantastic news - really pleased for you!! Here's to a healthy pregancy ! ^thumbsup^

I have been going bonkers. First response has been giving me +ive results and Clear Blue -ve. Went to see the consultant yesterday. Had a scan and I am not pg. I had prepared myself because I knew thre was something not quite right about these tests. Never the less I am devastated. I feel like i am on a cycle of self destruction. Every month I just dissapear into a black hole. I know it is bad for my family & now I've got to concentrate on counting my blessings instead of wallowing in self pity. 
Next step is IUI. But we are going to wait until i feel strong enough to go through it.

Good luck to everyone else this cycle & next.
Pucaxxx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya Girls,

Puca ~ Sorry its not good news hun ^cuddleup^ . Hope you feel strong enough soon to go for the IUI and get that longed for BFP.

Suzie ~ Sounds good for you hun. Could be implantation bleeding, you never know. Have you done a test yet? Keeping everything crossed for you.

All my love to everyone else.

Emma x x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Puca
Sorry you are having a nightmare. Good luck for the IUI sending you lots of good wishes

Hi Suzie (Olive) WOW how exciting that sounds. Good luck! When will you test?

Hi Emma hope u r feeling a bit better now

Love to all

Helen (the one going MAD! on the 2ww!)
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Puca - So sorry af arrived.

Suzie - Keeping everything crossed for you.

***************************************

Locking this thread....new home May 2ww'ers..
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=8281


----------

